# Quick question, Audi Quattro: FWD or RWD bias?



## psteng19 (Sep 30, 2003)

Or does it depend on the model?
Seeing that there's an FWD A4 and TT, I would assume the A4/TT Quattro is FWD bias?
What about the S4, A6, A8?
Is it the same with VW 4Motion? Phaeton?


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

IIRC, 50/50 on TORSEN cars; Haldex is FWD unless slippage occurs


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: Quick question, Audi Quattro: FWD or RWD bias? (psteng19)*

A3,TT - Haldex AWD with FWD on time until slippage occurs
A4, A6, A8, Phaeton - Torsen AWD with all wheels being powered 100% of the time.


----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Quick question, Audi Quattro: FWD or RWD bias? (J-Tim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-Tim* »_A3,TT - Haldex AWD with FWD on time until slippage occurs
A4, A6, A8, Phaeton - Torsen AWD with all wheels being powered 100% of the time.

Let's not forget the new RS4 which has Torsen III with 40/60 bias.


----------

